# What can I sub for dry white wine in shrimp scampi?



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

The title pretty much says it all. I've been craving shrimp for nearly a month, so I finally gave in and bought some. And now I have everything to make scampi except the wine. AAAARRGGGHHH!!!! If I have to go out to the store, I will (after I put the littles to bed ... so I'll have to wait awhile), but is there anything I can sub for the white wine so that I could possibly make it NOW?!?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

chicken stock

or even water if you are desperate.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually, I was putting fresh chicken stock into the fridge, and suddenly thought, "Well, duh!" So I did sub a bit of that in for the wine, and it was really good. It didn't have that wine kick that shrimp scampi has, but it was still really, really good. Buttery, garlicy, shrimpy goodness. Thanks!


----------

